# South of Bobhall 30th nov.



## Jesse (Aug 23, 2005)

Caught these in about 4-5 hrs on kilberg beach, not at the fruity beach... Lol. The night before I caught another big nice one. 3 sharks in 2 days, not bad for me. Nevermind the date on the picts. Went to big shell sunday, got skunked and the surf ate my long lines. Caught and released about 5 or 6 slot reds, didn't have my ice chest on hand, oh well.


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Very Nice Report!

Deaver


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Very nice job! Power Fisherman frequents the beach 5-6 miles south of BHP.


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

nice fish Jesse



JD761 said:


> Power Fisherman frequents the beach 5-6 miles south of BHP.


i heard they call that brokeback beach....and that you need a rainbow bumpersticker to park there


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

Great report thanks for sharing


----------



## Jesse (Aug 23, 2005)

IDWINEASY said:


> nice fish Jesse
> 
> i heard they call that brokeback beach....and that you need a rainbow bumpersticker to park there


I call it gay Roswell. There are a bunch of strange vehicles that you don't usally see on the beach going down there as soon as the sun sets, strange lights and people driving around every where in the distance, I just stare at the surf and pretend its not happening.


----------



## Mando (May 22, 2004)

Hey! You must be the same guy I lent my paddle to. Glad I could help. Nice catch!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

That top pic is one fat arse shark, what kind is it?


----------



## Jesse (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Mando!! Thanks again for letting me borrow the paddle, I was out there till about 11. 

I'm not too sure about what breed the shark is, I want to say bull??? I think the small one is a black tip. Hope to be out there some time this evening and what not. I just need to buck up and paddle a bait out at night. Now I just get them out around 5-5:30ish.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Big fat BT in that 1st pic.


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Good luck this weekend! That is a good beach. Here is the 11'7" tiger landed there in 5/23/03

Deaver


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

JD761 said:


> Big fat BT in that 1st pic.


Yeah it is, that thing needs to be on a diet


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

I aint surf fished south of Bob Hall in quite a while.....but was thinking about it, but DO NOT want to be fishing on the "fruity beach" because I'll prolly have my kids with me....PLEASE explain which one it is so we can avoid it! Thanks!


----------



## KYLE (Jun 6, 2007)

Not To Hijack The Thread Or Anything But What Exactly Is Going On In The Pic You Posted Deaver?


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

If your talking about the Tiger. They had to drag the Tiger up to the beach it brought a big croud. I was walking on the pier during the fight and saw the catch. They were taking pictures.


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

That was the day Carl hooked that big tiger. It took him down to the last 100 yards before he turned that tiger. Fish was whipped pretty bad, came in swimming sideways. Left, right, left, right. Ended up coming in on the right. Water was dead calm, hardly any wind. Best water clarity I have ever scene at Bob Hall. Bait was dropped 800 yards from the beach. 

My wife took the photo. It was her Birthday. 

Deaver


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

Isn't the name of this site "Shark Fishing with Conservation in Mind". Not sure posting pictures of a slaughtered breeder tiger falls under that category.



Power Fisherman said:


> Good luck this weekend! That is a good beach. Here is the 11'7" tiger landed there in 5/23/03
> 
> Deaver


----------



## San Martian (Feb 20, 2007)

Sounds like the Tiger died from the fight not the gaff. Unfortunatley it happens.


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

No, they were intent on keeping it...they don't call it the "death pier" for nothing.



San Martian said:


> Sounds like the Tiger died from the fight not the gaff. Unfortunatley it happens.


----------



## Michael Shindle (May 22, 2004)

mako said:


> No, they were intent on keeping it...they don't call it the "death pier" for nothing.


Or Bob HAUL!!!


----------



## zuk11 (Apr 23, 2005)

People do conserve at Bob Hall
http://www.tx-outdoors.com/saltwater_central/active_content/display_content.asp?id=60

JUST ANOTHER CENT


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

they might kill all of the tigers and hammers at bhp....but at least the precious nurse sharks are being released



zuk11 said:


> People do conserve at Bob Hall
> http://www.tx-outdoors.com/saltwater_central/active_content/display_content.asp?id=60
> 
> JUST ANOTHER CENT


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

come on guys this is ridiculous... I've seen dead sharks lined up on the sand and I've seen a little shark finned and kicked off a pier alive... its a known fact that more than a few BIG sharks have been killed on PINS and simply buried by the dunes... some people choose to kill sharks, some don't... and if you can't stand the thought of a single dead shark then maybe you ought to think twice before offering them a meal full of hooks, steel cable and lead... only thing that agitates me more than blatant disregard for a resource is a friggin shark ****... this site may incorporate conservation but it is also full of people that aren't real cool with being told what to do by people in absolutely no position of authorty to do so... if you really wanna tell people what to do with their catches you need to go work for the state... stayed out of this bs thread as long as I could

NICE CATCHES JESSE, THANKS FOR THE REPORT!!!!!

jc


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

jc said:


> come on guys this is ridiculous... I've seen dead sharks lined up on the sand and I've seen a little shark finned and kicked off a pier alive... its a known fact that more than a few BIG sharks have been killed on PINS and simply buried by the dunes... some people choose to kill sharks, some don't... and if you can't stand the thought of a single dead shark then maybe you ought to think twice before offering them a meal full of hooks, steel cable and lead... only thing that agitates me more than blatant disregard for a resource is a friggin shark ****... this site may incorporate conservation but it is also full of people that aren't real cool with being told what to do by people in absolutely no position of authorty to do so... if you really wanna tell people what to do with their catches you need to go work for the state... stayed out of this bs thread as long as I could
> 
> NICE CATCHES JESSE, THANKS FOR THE REPORT!!!!!
> 
> jc


I agree with JC.

I am all for catch and release and shark conservation.

If you don't want to take a chance on killing a shark, don't fish for them. You might get one that picks your bait up and cuts you off on the run. That never happens - right?


----------



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

*Here Here*

I am with jc and Surdrunner!!!!!!!
I don't recall all the hostility towards Bum and a few others when they reported from bhp. 
As jc said, there is alot of shark killing from the beach, just no land mark there to point fingers toward as a group. It might come back to haunt someone.


----------



## 4X4FOREVER (Mar 12, 2006)

SOME PEOPLE, should take a chill-pill!! How many white tail deer around here are killed just for their head gear?


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

4X4FOREVER said:


> SOME PEOPLE, should take a chill-pill!! How many white tail deer around here are killed just for their head gear?


Pretty biased analogy, much more WT deer in Texas than Tiger sharks. But, it is within each anglers right to take 1 shark a day and I understand that. Keep in mind, that just because it is legal, doesn't mean it is right and some of us don't have to support it. Look at what happened to the local tarpon fishery because the all knowing NMFS thought that they didn't need a limit. Or, look at the North American Buffalo population....large coastal sharks are in serious trouble.

I am not some "shark hugger". I have killed plenty of fish and game(with the exception of Sharks and Billfish) around the world, but it is always "eat what you kill", not "cut its jaws out and throw it in a dumpster." We need to have respect for our wildlife. I just think that we should work to conserve our resources. Sharks reproduce at such a slow rate, I just think we should try and do what we can to slow the overal decline. The way it is going right now with finning and overall commercial fishing, future generations will be lucky to catch a 6' blacktip in 50 years unless something is done.

I just don't think that it is wrong of me to want to look out for our natural resources. If we the fishermen don't, who will?


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

I dont get it? .


----------



## Jesse (Aug 23, 2005)

I agree, with mako, conservation is very important. It is a good idea to get involved in a tagging program. I got some taggs awhile back. I think this is the website I got them from http://na.nefsc.noaa.gov/sharks/ . Just write them a letter requesting some taggs. I use a mop handle and some epoxy to get a good fit on the tag insertion tool. Those sharks were tagged and released, but the next 3-4 ft black tip I come across is going in my belly. "Get in my Belly!!"


----------



## TyatCapeSanBlas (Jan 28, 2007)

Regarding the original post, why the heck are you using a gaff on four foot sharks? Grab the tail bro


----------



## Michael Shindle (May 22, 2004)

''Don't Tail Me Bro!!!"


----------

